# cool 1990s CBC special on an Israeli violinst



## bokcman (Jul 18, 2016)

hey guys I was going through youtube and came into this video
about a well known Israeli violinist from those times.

I am from Israel myself originally and i remember my 
dad talking about this Natan Bondar.

Not much stuff on youtube about him but if you look
old Israeli newspapers and journals from 80s and 90s
he was always mentioned as an elite violinist


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bokcman said:


> hey guys I was going to youtube and came into this video
> about a well known Israeli violinist from those times.
> 
> I am from Israel myself originally and i remember my
> ...


Thanks mate lots of Jewish violinist out there .


----------



## bokcman (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks and your right, 
who would you say are the top Jewish violinsts at the moment


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

A Jewish violinist? That's rare! I didn't think there are any!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

majlis said:


> A Jewish violinist? That's rare! I didn't think there are any!


There must be one or two you've heard off.


----------



## bokcman (Jul 18, 2016)

yeah i am sure he has heard of one or two lol


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bokcman said:


> yeah i am sure he has heard of one or two lol


I am sure you did as well


----------

